# The girl they called crazy



## HorseCrazyGirlForever (Apr 27, 2012)

I had a dream. A dream like no other ( pfft! Yeah right ). I wanted a horse. A lot of people do. But why is it so unique for me? Well, because in my family, we are all expected to do something succesful, and not spend ANY money. But I had my own ideas. I, was going to buy a horse with my own money. I was going to support it with my own money as well. My family was not happy at all with this. But after receiving an introduction to horses for Christmas of 2011, my Mom and Dad began to see how alive I came on the back of a creature as beautiful as this. My Mom had always wanted a horse her whole life. And now, she really let everyone know that. My riding instructor, was convinced by me to let me come weekly to her stable. That weekly turned into twice a week. And at one time, I was going every day. In fact, I am going today.

( To be continued )


----------

